# Working with a k9 partner



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Injured Police Dog Battled Rioters | Life With Dogs


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Dog Power!*

That is one tuff dog!!


----------

